# will this LED bulb work?



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Will this 2.5W 38 LED 6000-6500K screw in bulb work to grow some easy plants like anubias and java ferns? Tanks size is just a 12" cube:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-E27-2-5...093?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab1ef68e5


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

so its a 12x12x12? id say so, since anubias and java ferns are all low-light .
I have two 12x12x12 and all of them use LEDs and are low-tech/low light.
im thinking if you can add one more bulb and you might even start some high-light or mid-light plants when you want to upgrade later.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

2.5 watt seems a bit low. I use a desk lamp that's a 6watt luxo and that itself seems pretty dim still.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Dude, try this one out: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOT-SELL-GU10-MR16-E27-CREE-Dimmable-3x3W-9W-LED-Light-Bulb-Lamp-Warm-Cool-white-/260973875791?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cc341524f

Cree warm whites have an ideal spectrum to grow aquatic plants. They also have a higher PAR than regular CFLs. Not to mention they use less power and are very efficient.


----------

